# Has anyone had a shoe streched by 1/2 size



## Mel (Dec 12, 2006)

I have a pair of shoes (French) that are too small by 1/2 size. Is this feasible? Has anyone had them streched in length? Who does this? Brooks in Chicago? Anywhere else?


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

I had the same problem. The cobbler I visited said he'd do what he could but he wasn't optimistic about stretching shoes lengthwise.

He was right. Mine remain a half size too small.


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

Not possible with any success.

Your sole size will remain the same, so even if the cobbler is able to stretch the leather 1/2", the body of the shoe will over hang the sole and look unappealing.


----------



## nateo (Feb 27, 2013)

I used to work as a bootfitter, and I'd do a lot of tweaks to leather hiking and mountaineering boots. Stretching the whole thing longer is not really feasible. If you have one specific area that needs adjusting, like a single toe that hits badly, or the ball of your foot needs more room, the shoes might be workable. I've had a lot of success blowing out a spot the size of a quarter or so, but anything more substantial than that, just buy some different shoes.


----------



## stewartu (Jan 12, 2008)

I have tried and tried but have not been able to do so. I have come to conclude that if they dont fit at first, they will never be satisfactory. Alas.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

nateo said:


> I used to work as a bootfitter, and I'd do a lot of tweaks to leather hiking and mountaineering boots. Stretching the whole thing longer is not really feasible. If you have one specific area that needs adjusting, like a single toe that hits badly, or the ball of your foot needs more room, the shoes might be workable. I've had a lot of success blowing out a spot the size of a quarter or so, but anything more substantial than that, just buy some different shoes.


That was my experience (done on my boot, not me doing it). My cobbler, a real pro, says he can give you about a 1/4 increase, and not in all cases.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

stewartu said:


> I have tried and tried but have not been able to do so. I have come to conclude that if they dont fit at first, they will never be satisfactory. Alas.


Agreed. Tried and failed. As Dad used to say, there are other shoes in the sea. Send 'em to the Bay and get another pair.


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

I've had this done seven or eight times. A few times, when the shoes were just barely too small and the leather was soft, it worked out okay. A few other times, there was no apparent change. A couple of times, the uppers came back damaged.

I no longer attempt it. If a shoe doesn't fit me from the start, I move on.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

If the shoe doesn't fit, don't buy it. This is the problem with thrifting shoes. I won't even consider it. Ill fitting shoes will ruin your feet and that will destroy your back. Never wear shoes that don't fit, ever.


----------



## TsAr (Mar 21, 2013)

why would you buy shoes that are tight and donot fit......


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

TsAr said:


> why would you buy shoes that are tight and donot fit......


This is left over from days gone by, when quite a few inexpensive shoes were made with fairly heavy, stiff leather, and, with time and use, would soften up a bit and conform to the foot...or so one hoped. It has never applied to more costly, higher quality and well made shoes.


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

TsAr said:


> why would you buy shoes that are tight and donot fit......


When you find a pair of Aldens for $2 at a thrift store and they are just barely the wrong size, you stop thinking straight and convince yourself you can make them work.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

AncientMadder said:


> When you find a pair of Aldens for $2 at a thrift store and they are just barely the wrong size, you stop thinking straight and convince yourself you can make them work.


Oh, yeah, that too. In my case, $12 C&J chestnut captoes


----------



## nateo (Feb 27, 2013)

If you find those Aldens for $2, just flip them on ebay and use the profits to buy some that fit.


----------



## TsAr (Mar 21, 2013)

nateo said:


> If you find those Aldens for $2, just flip them on ebay and use the profits to buy some that fit.


Hahahah, a valid suggestion


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I have two pairs of shoes like this. I think I might get a stretcher and make it my hobby. 

Anyone had experience with stretchers? I wonder what is the best one to get?


----------



## nateo (Feb 27, 2013)

Orsini said:


> Anyone had experience with stretchers? I wonder what is the best one to get?


The kind we used, you couldn't buy. Well, you could, but it'd be ridiculous for you to buy them.

We had a "cheap" hydraulic system like this: https://www.blademaster.ca/products.asp?id=98 but we'd only use that if the big machine was occupied, since it was pretty limited in what it could do, even with all the attachments. I can't remember the name brand of the big machine, but it was custom made, huge and cost around $10k.

Stretching a boot was usually the last resort, if the customer's foot was far out of the "normal" range. Typically, we'd add or remove padding, use footbeds, or other techniques to re-position the foot before we tried to do anything crazy with the shell. If you've got a flexible arch, good arch support can reduce the length of the foot by about half a size.

I dunno, I guess I'd say amateur, home bootfitting is a bit like amateur dentistry. I wouldn't recommend it, in most cases, for most people.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm pleased to see lots of smart, rational answers in this thread. Shoes cannot be stretched unless they are made of soft leathers and mocassin construction. Heavy welted shoes like Alden and Church's are what they are size-wise.


----------



## Mel (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks all. The shoes seemed to fit while shopping in Paris....maybe too much wine for lunch.


----------

